# Painted Rear Lower Valance



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I have a 2005 GTO PBM and i was wondering if anyone had any pics of the rear valance painted black with the PBM color car....im in theprocess of blacking out the entire car and i was wondering how it looked before i went ahead and had it done...thanks guys :cheers


----------

